# GreenHouse Seeds Bubba Kush??



## smokeone79 (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone smoked or grew any bubba kush from Greenhouse????


----------



## shepj (Jan 21, 2010)

I have not, but for a heads up it is not Bubba Kush. Their genetics are as follows:

"Genetics: Bubble Gum, Kush"


----------



## grassified (Jan 21, 2010)

hahahahaa, get a bubble gum plant and kush plant, make em have sex then call it bubba kush.

typical pollen-chukin GHS scum.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol what do you think Bubba Kush is? 

Go ahead and hate on Greenhouse, I've read it before, but their seeds always grow just like the pictures- or maybe thats my luck. But I've had awesome germination, 18/20. 

Currently sitting on 5 packs of Kings Kush and Great White Shark... Debating which to start and how many.

Check it out: 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294982-decide-what-i-grow-next.html


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 24, 2010)

I want a smoke report on Bubba Kush!!!!!


----------



## Spoon420 (Jan 24, 2010)

they didnt breed that strain of bubba kush they just sell it. and green house has a horrible rep for germination.


----------



## D4rKeN (Jan 25, 2010)

its funny how every1 dogs greenhouse saying things like they have a horrible germ rate,hermies,ect.....but the person saying it never grew any of greenhouses gear just going by here say until u grow GH seeds STFU bout doggin Arjan he only has the most cannabis cups awards ever sounds like a pretty good breeder to me


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im growing some bubba kush from GH and other than the nute burn i got rite now in flowering i think its going to be a killer. FAT LEAVES ARE HUGE.. About 12~13 inches WIDE.
Vegging was really slow compared to GH;s white rhino but once it went inside 12/12
It was going fast. Too bad i had to flush. 2/3 weeks in 12/12


----------



## smppro (Feb 2, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Lol what do you think Bubba Kush is?
> 
> Go ahead and hate on Greenhouse, I've read it before, but their seeds always grow just like the pictures- or maybe thats my luck. But I've had awesome germination, 18/20.
> 
> ...


I do believe the real bubba kush is made from Og kush and bubblegum not Kush and bubblegum. But i agree a lot of people talk shit about greenhouse but their seeds are solid, they germ fine for me and produce amazing smoke, for the price they are great. 

Plus Attitude is giving away 3 free GH seeds
Bubba kush
king kush
super lemon haze


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 2, 2010)

Who knows how good there bubba is...... 
First of all ...... despite popular belief..bubba is not bubble gum kush .... nor is it og....
It was breed long ago .... and till this day its hard to know which one is the real bubba.....
Ive heard its was alabama kush.....some kinda kush mix ...thats was so bananas they coined it bubba....
It does have a sweet and earthy kush taste to it..... and im sure ghs wouldnt sell it if it wasnt good......


----------



## shepj (Feb 2, 2010)

I am hearing a lot of people say that it is:

Bubblegum x Master Kush


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> I am hearing a lot of people say that it is:
> 
> Bubblegum x Master Kush


 
Saids its Bubble gum and Kush wonder why it doesnt say Bubble gum and OG kush. Maybe its not a cross of the OG. 

BOOO.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

grassified said:


> hahahahaa, get a bubble gum plant and kush plant, make em have sex then call it bubba kush.
> 
> typical pollen-chukin GHS scum.


 
not true!!!! you may not get the dankest bubba pheno like that. i know my bubba. its hands down my favorite strain. bubba is master kush {wich master kush is indian x afghani genetics} crossed to bubblegum.


i seriously doubt ghs has a dank ass bubba. there lots of bogus ass bubba out there. i got my pre 98 bubba from bog years ago. he dont sell seeds no more directly to the public, but every once in a while you can find his strains on seedbay. they sell fast has fuck though so act. fast.

i have used b.o.g.s bubba crossed to a sour d.......... its called sourkush... theres a few test growers that have threads of it on here. if you were curious


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

SOURD777 said:


> Saids its Bubble gum and Kush wonder why it doesnt say Bubble gum and OG kush. Maybe its not a cross of the OG.
> 
> BOOO.


 
its not og.... og is not really kush. its a chemdog pheno, same with sour d


----------



## shepj (Feb 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> its not og.... og is not really kush. its a chemdog pheno, same with sour d


^ True that


----------



## smppro (Feb 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> its not og.... og is not really kush. its a chemdog pheno, same with sour d


Very true, isnt Og an S1 of chem and sour d is chem crossed with some crazy skunk by accident?


----------



## imfromjapanman (Feb 2, 2010)

if your looking for a reliable bubba kush i would go with drgreenthumbs bubba kush. its the katsu cut and purple phenotype, also its S1 but only - is that it cost 200USD for 10 fems.


----------



## OGMan (Feb 2, 2010)

imfromjapanman said:


> if your looking for a reliable bubba kush i would go with drgreenthumbs bubba kush. its the katsu cut and purple phenotype, also its S1 but only - is that it cost 200USD for 10 fems.


yeah I got mine from greenthumb. it is a remarkable strain.


----------



## growiturself (May 12, 2010)

i love gh always had good results germ rate is great of da past 5 grow outs i had i only had 1 seed not germ i did have a lil hermie problem n 2 plants b4 from them but i gotta say arjan does good work love his strains love his seeds but now im actually tryn out da blueberry from dp cant wait 2 c hos dat come out n bubba kush is great grown it in soil n it was great producer 4 me great bud


----------



## Revelations (May 12, 2010)

growiturself said:


> i love gh always had good results germ rate is great of da past 5 grow outs i had i only had 1 seed not germ i did have a lil hermie problem n 2 plants b4 from them but i gotta say arjan does good work love his strains love his seeds but now im actually tryn out da blueberry from dp cant wait 2 c hos dat come out n bubba kush is great grown it in soil n it was great producer 4 me great bud


 redonkulous


----------



## Revelations (May 12, 2010)

OGMan said:


> yeah I got mine from greenthumb. it is a remarkable strain.


 I would trade my left nut for a clone off that bad boy! Nice!


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (May 12, 2010)

i just got one of those seeds for free not to long ago, germed it and put them in jiffy pellets a few days ago so we'll see if it grows


----------



## clasonde (May 12, 2010)

i just finished a ghs bubba kush grow. its very nice, long lasting strong body high. tastes and smells slightly sweet and lemony, but i heard with a good cure that it should taste more bubblegummy. i really liked this strain, the nugs are rock hard and one small nug breaks up into a pile of bud. definitely going to grow this strain again, 8/10


----------



## clift709 (Aug 11, 2010)

I finished a GH BK grow not too long ago and I wish I let it go just a bit longer. Even at 8 weeks it was absolutely delicious. The high was about right for 8 weeks... strong but not overwhelming.. this time I'm going to let it go a full 9 weeks.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Aug 11, 2010)

I grew it out as well... Freebie from the tude. I thought it was lovely stuff!


----------



## hectorius (Aug 14, 2010)

being from bc pre 94 bubba kush is a beauty bubble gum female crossed with a big master kush. greenhouse has a very big phenom floating around get 10 or 20 seeds and ull find one big monster in there, thats a keeper.


----------



## hectorius (Aug 14, 2010)

if you want just high get some master kush but the bubble gum adds some softness to the flavor .


----------



## srh552 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the real Bubba! Greenhouse didnt make it. It came from Apothecary in Cali and GH just sells them. This is where the pre 98 and Katsu came from. I saw swerve on a thread and Reeferman broke it down that it was legit. Arjan just assumes its bblgum x kush... lol


----------



## mike420world (Jan 25, 2011)

OGMan said:


> yeah I got mine from greenthumb. it is a remarkable strain.


 this seem to be some dank weed, esspecially as its been grown out door, good work


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 25, 2011)

I read quite a few threads over the the past year about people who complained about the quality of genetics from GreenHouse's Bubba Kush.. I would try Cali Connec seeds for anything Kush..Kush is a West Coast USA strain not so much a European strain..Green House - Super Lemon Haze is on point though.


----------



## shepj (Jan 25, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Kush is a West Coast USA strain not so much a European strain..


There really is not anything USA about Kush.. look at the name. The strain is from the Hindu Kush region, between Afghanistan and Pakistan.


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 25, 2011)

grassified said:


> hahahahaa, get a bubble gum plant and kush plant, make em have sex then call it bubba kush.
> 
> typical pollen-chukin GHS scum.


Have you ever actually grown or smoked GHS Bubba? Any GHS strains at all?


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 25, 2011)

D4rKeN said:


> its funny how every1 dogs greenhouse saying things like they have a horrible germ rate,hermies,ect.....but the person saying it never grew any of greenhouses gear just going by here say until u grow GH seeds STFU bout doggin Arjan he only has the most cannabis cups awards ever sounds like a pretty good breeder to me


Well said...i dont understand why people say that GHS has shit genetics if a lot of these people have never actually tried growing their seeds, or are noobs who just fail... I had a Super Lemon Haze plant from GHS, and I was VERY satisfied with it!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> Well said...i dont understand why people say that GHS has shit genetics if a lot of these people have never actually tried growing their seeds, or are noobs who just fail... I had a Super Lemon Haze plant from GHS, and I was VERY satisfied with it!


 well said????? i think the fact that arjan isn't even a breeder, but rather a business man, goes a long way to say how ungood of a point it was... all arjan does is peddle the beans that his breeders make.. he does absolutely no breeding of his own.. fact..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 25, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> Well said...i dont understand why people say that GHS has shit genetics if a lot of these people have never actually tried growing their seeds, or are noobs who just fail... I had a Super Lemon Haze plant from GHS, and I was VERY satisfied with it!


I dont bash Green House their Super Lemon Haze is legit and I have never grown their Bubba Kush just relaying some grow reports on the strain. I am vegging my Super Lemon Haze right now and have heard nothing but good things about this strain.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Feb 22, 2011)

i bought a pack of 5 fem BBK for GHS 1 didnt crack and 3 made it past week 2. they are SUPER INDICA dom and 1 of them has some kind of deformaty its only got 1 single leaf blade growing from the growth tip. its crwzy. hopefully it grws out of it. but i am hoping for that real strong loud bubba kush hopefully maybe with some purple in it like the bubba that i smoke.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, my GHS Bubba (feminized) hermied on me. All the clones and the flowering mom decided to go for it. I hate that. I guess it could be said that is the risk with feminized seeds, but still. SLH has been fine and seems to be a great plant. Bubba is going bye-bye.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Feb 22, 2011)

GHS is selling "Apothecary Genetics" http://www.apothecarygenetics.com/strains.htm 

just watch the video he states in the thing that the three strains are not theres.. Bubba kush , Kaia Kush and kings kush..

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-bubba-kush/prod_771.html


I'm growing the GHS bubba as we speak.. kick ass weed and hate to say it that its just as good as beans twice the price from other breeders...


----------



## JayBlazepiff (Aug 24, 2011)

shepj said:


> I am hearing a lot of people say that it is:
> 
> Bubblegum x Master Kush


you are so wrong my friend


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2011)

JayBlazepiff said:


> you are so wrong my friend


 Never said I thought that was the genetics.. I know who the breeder is (hint: Cannasseur Dispensary).


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 25, 2011)

Bubba is one of the original kushes .... i believe it pre dates og even tho people have cuts of og from almost 20 years back....
To say kush has nothing to do with cali or the west is just misinformation....
The kush was delivered to la long ago .... and to europe......
I believe that cali took that kush and brought it to a whole nother level...(the masters were here in la )
The european breades mixed it mostly with skunk and haze creating master and others....(if u like haze go with ghs)
However , in the west,the kush was backed by millions of dollars and had the perfect economy for mass production in the black market in the 90's and 00....
Kush revolutionized the med scene.... and small stocky plant , with dense buds, perfect for indoor growing...
It didnt take long to figure out that crossing this small potent landrace would bring better strains such as og kush......
Bubba still now is the biggest seller of kush in the black market.... thats what most people by on the streets....along with og (not a true kush ).....

Most bubba out now is different from what bubba was ..... more fruity ...but still has a great coffehouse taste.....
This is a result of people breading out other genetics and calling them bubba ... like bubbkle gum x kush....

In truth , bubble gum was a bubba pheno .....
I have grown out ghs gear including bubba and king kush 2years back ......
The king kush definately the apoth. mix... was very og...and descent but not as good as the og out here...
GHS bubba, another watered down bublbegum kush..... but not bad .... just not as good as pre 98....

I have the real bubba heirloom cut ...and i smoked the finished product of the cut before i took it...
I will say this pre 98 bubba is way better than most bubba ....
It has more of an og taste , kinda cologne, lil sweet, and the supper earth coffee kicker ....
I cant say that cc gear is as good either cause its crossed .... and have never grown it....
I will have a journal for my pre 98 bubba if anyone wants to see it ...
But right now there still in veg .....

just to reinerate ... what u want is the real bubba pre 98 cut.... everything bread by your guys "favorite breeder" is just second best .....


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Bubba is one of the original kushes .... i believe it pre dates og even tho people have cuts of og from almost 20 years back....


OG is from '91. 

Bubba Kush started in '92 (_from some random amazing bagseed that was deemed "Kush" - due to its bud structure_). In '94, he received some Northern Lights from California. After careful selection, he found his keeper pheno (_which was named "Bubba"_). Somewhere around '96, in Los Angeles, his "Kush" hermaphrodited. When it did, it pollinated the "Bubba" (_Northern Lights_) strain, and hence, created Bubba Kush.

So as to the genetics, they are Northern Lights x Kush. GreenHouseSeedCompany does not follow the original genetics, instead, theirs is:

("Bubblegum" : Big Skunk x NL#5) x Kush



323cheezy said:


> It didnt take long to figure out that crossing this small potent landrace would bring better strains such as og kush......


People bred Kush's into Landrace strains for commercial purposes.. not to make them better. I have smoked the original Acapulco Gold. If someone had contaminated it by breeding Kush into it, I can assure you, it would have been worse. Landrace sativas are amazing.. there is no need to "_make them better_".

Also, there is no Kush in OG Kush. It was a phenotype of Chemdawg '91 that was Selfed. If my memory serves correct, Swerve brought it to Tahoe around '96. 



323cheezy said:


> I have the real bubba heirloom cut ...and i smoked the finished product of the cut before i took it...
> I will say this pre 98 bubba is way better than most bubba ....


By Bubba, are you talking about "Bubba" or "Bubba Kush"? The pure "Bubba" has been extinct for a while.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 30, 2011)

shepj said:


> OG is from '91.
> 
> Bubba Kush started in '92 (_from some random amazing bagseed that was deemed "Kush" - due to its bud structure_). In '94, he received some Northern Lights from California. After careful selection, he found his keeper pheno (_which was named "Bubba"_). Somewhere around '96, in Los Angeles, his "Kush" hermaphrodited. When it did, it pollinated the "Bubba" (_Northern Lights_) strain, and hence, created Bubba Kush.
> 
> ...


nice rebudle....
Your info sounds good .... but ive heard may stories and its mostly all hearsay ...
I thought that a member from the farm... caloua kid or texas kid.... cant realy remember the name ...
Had a great timeline that shed some light....
But even swerve thought it might be just a guess also ....
He believe the affy was the secret ingrediant in most bubba and og cases..
And thats why he uses it out in his crosses....

i have my own ideas .... and have talked to many pre 98 growers about the issue...
i wont get into the whole og debate... cause it wil never end...
But my club ...clone dispensiary only... has member growers that hold cuts of affy ... from 20 years back that are almost the same as the most ogs now ....

If youve had experience with true cuts of ogs over 20 years old.... i sill think about 18 ...lol
You willl notice a very kushness... and most people in la...sfv area will tell u the og out now is not that much different from the kush back then.....
Of course you will have too of been an avid smoker of kush for a long time in the socal black market .... and have grown out real deal chem to come to this conclusinon that i have .... 

The only agreement being that most of these strains came about in an illegal era... and wasnt documented....
So its basically unprovable....

The internet wiill tell you jack shit on og and bubba ... the knowledge is here amoung the club owners and growers in the med scene...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 30, 2011)

Shep he said "crossing THIS SMALL POTENT LANDRACE". Not crossing TO LANDRACES. 

Kush is a landrace too. Not just sativas.


----------



## shepj (Aug 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Shep he said "crossing THIS SMALL POTENT LANDRACE". Not crossing TO LANDRACES.
> 
> Kush is a landrace too. Not just sativas.


I know. Many breeders bred Indica Landraces (Kush, Afghani, Pakistani, Indian) into really nice Sativa Landraces (e.g. to increase yield), which in my opionion, damaged a lot of the Sativa genepool. I guess my post was semi off-topic.


----------



## rd116 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never had any issues with Greenhouse seeds, 100% germ rate and no hermies. I have their Bubba Kush outside right now, it's probably the strongest healthiest plant I have right now at about 9' tall. Definitely a strain I am going to hold on to. Have not seen the finished product yet but I am sure it will be good!


----------



## toysintheattic (Jan 17, 2012)

BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH BUBBA KUSH rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Growop101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Green house bubba right here, jus starting to flower, stinks like amazing skunk. Kinda slow on the veg. Guna be a long flowering period. (prob mid to late oct.) 

but its very bushy with mad bud sites. Guna be decent harvest of amazing smoke. Shits guna be smelly as hell.

I had 100% germ rate or 99% germ rate with all the bubbas i got.


----------



## Growop101 (Aug 22, 2012)

oh and those pics are from 3 weeks to a month ago


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Sep 27, 2012)

I know this isnt the real deal bubba in ca but i just wanted to try it out. Im a bubble gum fan


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 25, 2014)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Lol what do you think Bubba Kush is?
> 
> Go ahead and hate on Greenhouse, I've read it before, but their seeds always grow just like the pictures- or maybe thats my luck. But I've had awesome germination, 18/20.
> 
> ...



Got somebk for free from ghs ..
absolutely incredible growth .. fantastic plant.. its main stem was like a pineapple!!! so much branching I began to think it was too bushy.. .. got 4 .5 oz with a screen under 400w hps...
forget the haters .. they just want someone to chat too.. why else would they comment with info that has nothing to do with the question asked!! Keyboard ninjas!!!lol.
I asked a very simple question once about bk.. only to be bombarded by fools that KNOW better.. my question was never answered. Because of fools arguing about real genetics.. ...
my opinion is ghs bk is a excellent strong plant that will suprise you.
..


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 25, 2014)

D4rKeN said:


> its funny how every1 dogs greenhouse saying things like they have a horrible germ rate,hermies,ect.....but the person saying it never grew any of greenhouses gear just going by here say until u grow GH seeds STFU bout doggin Arjan he only has the most cannabis cups awards ever sounds like a pretty good breeder to me


One love brother ..
my ghs bk were the best smoke hands down..
n I got em for free!!!! When I got some


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 25, 2014)

Ju


Revelations said:


> I would trade my left nut for a clone off that bad boy! Nice!


Just so happens im in need of a leftnut


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Tstat said:


> OK, my GHS Bubba (feminized) hermied on me. All the clones and the flowering mom decided to go for it. I hate that. I guess it could be said that is the risk with feminized seeds, but still. SLH has been fine and seems to be a great plant. Bubba is going bye-bye.


This is the kid that never had a herm in his life. Lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> This is the kid that never had a herm in his life. Lol.


Killer research, Tony ! This thread has been dead since 2014, and you're quoting a post from 2011. Wow !


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Where I come from all a man has is his word. Caught this dude lieing multiple times, this is just one more. Carry on kiddos. Troll it up.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 3, 2018)

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Where I come from all a man has is his word. Caught this dude lieing multiple times, this is just one more. Carry on kiddos. Troll it up.


Didn’t you get your first thread closed because you flipped out and showed your cards as a homophobic ass?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Didn’t you get your first thread closed because you flipped out and showed your cards as a homophobic ass?


Hence "antonio verde".


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

It got closed by request after tstat came in running his mouth disrespecting people and then melted when other growers put him in his place. After he got told to eat a dick for disrespecting people and talking shit in a thread that had been full of good information you guys melted more and claimed homophobia. Nobody is gonna sit there and let a proven liar run his mouth and disrepect people in a forum or irl. 
Real rich coming from the crowd that calls intersex plants Brucies and trolls and disrespects people but cry foul when they get what they put out. You guys can keep being disrespectful to people all you want and trying to trash me and my line but it doesn't erase the hundreds and hundreds of different growers around the world with their own proven grows and pics to back it up.
Maybe your grow skills should get your attention instead? Then you might learn how to not burn seedlings and deal with fungus gnats properly.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What a fucking idiot.


Coming from a proven liar that cant keep his story straight. Your personal vendetta that you have from getting your feelings hurt for being called out for being disrespectful and lieing is tiring.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2018)

Pass he popcorn shrimp LOL


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I find his GB to be a very potent plant, but it produces like shit and is very prone to hermies. Yep, I grew it out, yep they all had balls (unlike the idiots here, who are SOO tough behind a keyboard, LOL.) Oh, and yea, I have NEVER had hermies in 30 plus years of growing indoors. Sorry, @DirtyEyeball696 you fucking dope.
> 
> If you clicked the above link, you won't see his "eat a dick" comments as he removed them when it appeared he was having some kind of fucked-up breakdown over the fact some people were getting hermies and questioning him about it. Kind of reminds me of "What you into, gay porn? Lol" and the "retard" bullshit. It doesn't offend me, but WTF is this, junior high? DirtyEyeball696? Really? OK, LOL...
> 
> That said, I do like his Killer Queen Redux, which I am still growing. It's not as potent as the GB, but is a nice plant structurally and yields are decent.


Get yer shit straight homie. 30 years lol. Are you even 30 though? Very potent one post, weak next. Grew 4 plants in one post nine in the next. You're full of shit and didn't like getting called out on.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I have recently noticed that the Kush is growing a little funny this time. The tops seem to be growing kind of "spindly" and I think the cobs might be too close. I also had to high PH that also could have caused this. Any suggestions?


Cant keep your room temps, ph, or rez temp under control then you wonder.... You been having the same careless issues your whole growing career.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

You got triggered when other growers told you they had no issues and asked about your grow environment. 30 years no problems you said.
Get your room under control before you go slandering people.

At this point id be willing to have someone give you one of hundreds of proven triple A cuts so you can stfu and ruin that one too or get your grow together so you can experience the real shit you are to lazy to produce on your own.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Real rich coming from the crowd that calls intersex plants Brucies.


Tone toni tony ....females are shirleys, males are brucies. Intersex are antonios... get it?


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been lurking for a few months, reading a lot of this site and learning a lot. This looks like a good time for my first post. What's up, everyone! I'll be damned if this isn't the most brutal weed forum I've come across.

This is a very fascinating episode (to me, at least) about the origin of OG Kush. And, yes, the origin of Bubba Kush is included. He talks to the real people involved. There's also another episode about the origin of chemdawg. They actually have chemdog, the man, on there and P-dub and the guys from Colorado that he bought the sack from where he found the bag seeds.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tone toni tony ....females are shirleys, males are brucies. Intersex are antonios... get it?


You snorted your adderal and literally popped 3 seeds and declared a line shit as opposed to hundreds of growers documenting their winners over a five year breeding project then made it your life mission to troll me so you get no play. Insult a guy by making insinuations about sexuality but melt when you get told to eat a dick. *yawn*


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> You snorted your adderal and literally popped 3 seeds and declared a line shit as opposed to hundreds of growers documenting their winners over a five year breeding project then made it your life mission to troll me so you get no play. Insult a guy by making insinuations about sexuality but melt when you get told to eat a dick. *yawn*


You’d think if hundreds of growers were raving about your shit, you wouldn’t flip your lid anytime anyone said something critical about your shit. You’re literally stalking this dude’s old posts trying to catch him up on shit. It’s fucking embarrassing dude.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

Nah its embarassing to be a fucking liar at 40-50 years old supposedly with shitty grow skills and 30 years experience. If you wanna drag someones name through the mud then anybody got the right to set you straight. Irl you can lie all you want and try to get away with it. If you post your lies in writing dont be mad when you get caught up.
Unlike that dickhead i have reports of hundreds of winners from different growers around the world that can actually keep their environment straight and i aint lieing or exagerating. Wanna see?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Nah its embarassing to be a fucking liar at 40-50 years old supposedly with shitty grow skills and 30 years experience. If you wanna drag someones name through the mud then anybody got the right to set you straight. Irl you can lie all you want and try to get away with it. If you post your lies in writing dont be mad when you get caught up.
> Unlike that dickhead i have reports of hundreds of winners from different growers around the world that can actually keep their environment straight and i aint lieing or exagerating. Wanna see?


You’re dragging your own name through the mud. He doesn’t gotta do shit.


----------



## widgetkicker (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Wanna see?


I'd like to see. Do you have a thread here?


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

When you can keep your room temps under 90, rez under 80 and know what your ph is running rdwc then you can call me out my name. Here is what gorilla bubble looks like when you arent snorting adderal. Fuck you very much and have a nice day.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> I'd like to see. Do you have a thread here?


You can google image search gorilla bubble at this point. Thatll lead ya to it.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 4, 2018)

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> You snorted your adderal and literally popped 3 seeds and declared a line shit


You've now stated that twice in your current meltdown, so _once more_, I will correct you with truth. 

I bought your seeds in response to your posts about how you were an ailing soul suffering many hardships. I stated something like 'you're the kind of cat I can happily support', then bought. [I still misjudge people; as recently as last week, in fact.]

I did only pop 3 seeds. They were all male. Big deal, no problem. 

You went after a guy who criticized your product, and I chimed in with comments similar to what I posted here in the 2nd paragraph. Then you proceeded to completely meltdown in stunning fashion. Frankly, I've never seen anything like it. I offered the rest of your seeds to the first person who asked, because I will not knowingly support an a$$hole. 

I've never "declared [your] line shit", as you continue to post. It's always been about you personally, whether Tony Green, or antonioverde.

Look at you now. Same 'ol Tony. 



antonioverde said:


> You snorted your adderal and literally popped 3 seeds and declared a line shit


LOL.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 7, 2018)

shepj said:


> OG is from '91.
> 
> Bubba Kush started in '92 (_from some random amazing bagseed that was deemed "Kush" - due to its bud structure_). In '94, he received some Northern Lights from California. After careful selection, he found his keeper pheno (_which was named "Bubba"_). Somewhere around '96, in Los Angeles, his "Kush" hermaphrodited. When it did, it pollinated the "Bubba" (_Northern Lights_) strain, and hence, created Bubba Kush.
> 
> ...


Triangle Kush is OGK and has Emerald Triangle and Hindu Kush from the Seed Bank in it. And was a bag of of crippy in Florida rhat had the seeds to become TK are from..crippy was the Em Tri cut. It's not a s1 of chem


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You've now stated that twice in your current meltdown


Yea, I don’t know. This guy is the biggest asshole I have run into here on this forum, and that is saying something. He’s a supposed business man who wants people to buy his seeds. Yet if you buy his junk seeds and they suck, he gets mad and rants and calls you homophobic names, questions your growing skills, etc. even years later, lol. His thread had lots of “suck a dick” reply’s by him. 

Maybe offering another pack or something would be a better route. Since he has brought this all back because of the Shit List posts, I’ll be sure to trash this piece of shit and his crappy seeds whenever it’s called for. See, I have nothing to lose, lol. Tony, on the other hand...


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 7, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I don’t know. This guy is the biggest asshole I have run into here on this forum, and that is saying something. He’s a supposed business man who wants people to buy his seeds. Yet if you buy his junk seeds and they suck, he gets mad and rants and calls you homophobic names, questions your growing skills, etc. even years later, lol. His thread had lots of “suck a dick” reply’s by him.
> 
> Maybe offering another pack or something would be a better route. Since he has brought this all back because of the Shit List posts, I’ll be sure to trash this piece of shit and his crappy seeds whenever it’s called for. See, I have nothing to lose, lol. Tony, on the other hand...


I wouldn't waste the effort, he does just fine making his brand look bad all by him self. I shake my head reading just about every post he makes.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> he does just fine making his brand look bad all by him self.


Yea, that’s true!


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 13, 2018)

How's Green House Bubba Kush compare to Paradise Seeds Sensi Star in potency and crop?


----------

